# Animated Rough Handling Boxcar



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just saw this idea posted over at MRH, box car has "crashing merchandise" sounds if you jerk the boxcar around too much:

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/24891






I suggested that you could use a 3 axis accelerometer as well, instead of the steel ball and switches. Should be easy since you would already have the mini Arduino on board.

Anyway, a great idea!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The steel ball and slightly inclined ramps are very easy to do, pretty clever. Low tech and effective.


----------

